# The most AMAZING Wood Carving I have Ever seen.....



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

Just check it out...

Words cannot describe this mans work…


----------



## LoriF (Apr 5, 2013)

Ditto. Words cannot describe this mans work…


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks for posting this one. Imagine how long the customer would have to wait on this one. LOL!


----------



## Boxguy (Mar 11, 2012)

What an exquisite study in patience, persistence, and wonderful detail. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## vikingcape (Jan 3, 2013)

That is amazing dedication and detail. Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Krazy Kool!!


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

couldn't help but notice Jeffro's sculpture of the horse at the bottom of the page. pretty cool to see a fellow LJ on a page like that


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

I spent over an hour on the web site.
Lots of great photos and topics….................


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wonderful and amazing what a talent.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Truly incredible work


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Looking at the detail and precision of the carving, I can only wonder what Zheng's thoughts were when he
finally finished. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## alohafromberkeley (Oct 26, 2011)

The scroll that was his "blueprint" is a National Treasure in China. To take it from 2 dimensional to three is just as amazing as the original scroll itself. BTW, does anyone know what tools he used? Hand or power or combination? There is a screen behind the work that probably is a video of the Zheng at work, but it's too small to see clearly.


----------



## wabbiter (Jan 9, 2014)

now thats what i call carving, i wonder how long it took hm….......mack


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing. I don't see how he had the patience.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## loddie (Jan 9, 2014)

Hopefully his skills will be passed onto future generations.


----------



## UncannyValleyWoods (Apr 18, 2013)

Actually, a single word can sum that up…. Drugs.


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

wabbiter

4 years.


----------



## 49er (Jan 3, 2014)

I bet after so many days of carving, do ya think he suffers from repetitive stress syndrone. 
I would have guessed 24years of work not four.


----------



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Wooow! that is incredible.

Great post.


----------

